# Westford slab mills.



## sawn_penn (Apr 14, 2006)

Has anyone heard anything about Westford slab mills? Similar in concept to AK mills.

My local saw dealer sells these rather than AK mills.


----------



## Newfie (Apr 14, 2006)

Maybe an Aussie thing, never heard of them up here.


----------



## coveredinsap (Apr 14, 2006)

Is this the one you're referring to?

http://www.vianet.net.au/~jemal/home.htm

If it is, under the 'dealers' link they don't appear to sell in the USA. Too bad they don't sell over the web and ship worldwide.


----------



## Lakeside53 (Apr 14, 2006)

looks like a copy of a Granberg, +/-. As for internet sale, sure.... you'll love the freight charge from Australia.


----------



## sawn_penn (Apr 14, 2006)

Thanks,

Yes, they are a local "Down Under" thing. I'd be suprised if they exported to the US, as they are pretty expensive (AUS$420 for a 36" ??? mill)

My local dealer likes them (maybe because they are so %$#ing expensive!)

If I get more serious I'll see if he'll demo/lend me his.

That'd be a good test of durability. Ask the dealer if he'll loan his to a customer, and watch his face...


----------



## trevmcrev (Apr 14, 2006)

Hi, my mill is a Westford, as used in my recent thread "1st milling attempt".
Cant really compare it to anything else but seems well built, better than the other brands ive seen in the local stores. Ive only run it with the double ender on it, interested to have a go with a single powerhead to compare.
Trev


----------



## trevmcrev (Apr 14, 2006)

Ps. sawnpenn, wherabouts in Aust are you?
Trev


----------



## sawn_penn (Apr 15, 2006)

trevmcrev said:


> Ps. sawnpenn, wherabouts in Aust are you?
> Trev



Near Canberra.


----------

